
A service like flickr but for vector graphics -- does it exist? - amichail

======
immad
I am told deviantart.com does a reasonably good job in combining a community
with digital art. I have never investigated it in depth, might do vector
graphics too.

Seems like a completely different proposition to flickr since everyone can
take photos but far fewer people do vector graphics. Perhaps there is an
opportunity there, I dont know that much about the space.

